# Dark Eldar Pics



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just found these Dark Eldar greens browsing the net. 

Apparently they're from the Spanish GD.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow nice, thanks for the pics 

-Rob


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

thats intense modeling. on such a small scale.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Dude! Wow, those are cool! I'd hoped one would have a claw of some kind, (like a power claw. Something overly huge), but these do just fine.

-Dirge


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, those look nice. Now if they would only make new models for the stuff that looks really bad.....................


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the entire range needs to be redone, so I'd expect to see new...everything. 

I'm digging the Haemonculus on the left-- I like the sort of heavy-bladed glaive she's got. At least, I think it's a she... kind of hard to tell with the greens, but it's a bigger chest than the one on the right...


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

It's good to see some actual DE figures in development... kind of puts some bite to the rumors that the update is forthcoming.

From what it looks like though, they are still probably a year+ away from release.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Are those Chicks? They should be. All the evil nasties in the DE line need to be Chicks. I swear that more femmes would play the game if DE followed more closely to the true female nature. SoB's are simply too nice.











((The whole dang post is a joke, people))


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I read of the original thread that pic was in, those greens are 'unreleased' versions that one of the sculptors made along with a few others and not necessarily new sculpts for the DE line. They are being done and word is that they are being worked on by Jes Goodwin so don't get bummed out but those sculpts may not be the actual 'new' ones.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Hespithe said:


> All the evil nasties in the DE line need to be Chicks. I swear that more femmes would play the game if DE followed more closely to the true female nature. SoB's are simply too nice.


 
I know your joking but I think you probably would be correct on this. I think the whole line needs to be redone as I love my DE I just don't like the models and would welcome some new models. They are wicked nasty in the hands of an experienced player.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

I think DE is the one race that I've heard the most complaints among the 40k community about how badly the minis needed an overhaul.

Just a thought here... but with new Dark Elves hitting mid year, they may somehow morph those concepts into a new DE line for '09... maybe?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm also skeptical about how new these are as well. The model behind them, the Vidente Eldar.. That's roughly Eldar (far)Seer, and I don't know of any new ones on the horizon. If someone can match up the legs to a current farseer, you can see when the greens were actually introduced. Both those do look pretty awesome. The one on the left looks more like a Wych than a Haemonculus though.

EDIT: Upon further review, I looked at all the Farseer figs and no legs match up with those legs. And that model is definitely pewter-looking.. New farseers as well as new dark eldar?
RE-EDIT!: Apparently, that farseer is an older unreleased farseer. I came upon it in the warseer post about this dark eldar picture. They had the farseer's picture and the legs are identical. And its an ugly model. Let's hope that those aren't BS greens.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I just found these Dark Eldar greens browsing the net.
> 
> Apparently they're from the Spanish GD.


I've seen the same thing, and they say its from the spanish GD too.

Awesome minis though


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow those are so much better than the range available now. 

These guys look like they might actully be able to hurt someone, unlike the old men GW are selling at the moment.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good job, now paint them 
They came out good, but seriously, PAINT


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they look cool. i can't remember if i saw any DE stuff at UKGD, i know there was some concept eldar jetbikes tho.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Since DE came out I've wanted to do an army of them, but never liked the models, so I'm really hoping they get a new and improved look (though I do really like the Wyches).


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

There was talk on Warseer that the Haemonculi were actually Juan Diaz's experimental pieces rather than models from the future Dark Eldar range. I hope that's incorrect as they look good and I really want to see the Dark Eldar re-done well.


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

wow haven't seen these before...hmmm interesting


----------



## tnecromancer (Feb 18, 2009)

This is just what i was told so dont flame me. I also posted on teh tranid hive forum site on the same topic.

DE are getting a revamp. I asked a cleric in one Games Workshop and he said he couldnt tell me much but to watch out in August 2009 casue that was when it was supposed to happen. He proceeded to tell me that the troops, raiders and wyches were being redone and the codex would upgradfe their stats to that above eldar (after all, DE posses dark tech). He said he hadseen dev photos and the armour looked like hell spiky space marine armour so whether that reflects in teh stats i dont now. 

I have just looked on the games workshop site and there is something planned for june and september but nothing so far for july/august so we could get lucky.

And about time too.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

tnecromancer said:


> This is just what i was told so dont flame me. I also posted on teh tranid hive forum site on the same topic.
> 
> DE are getting a revamp. I asked a cleric in one Games Workshop and he said he couldnt tell me much but to watch out in August 2009 casue that was when it was supposed to happen. He proceeded to tell me that the troops, raiders and wyches were being redone and the codex would upgradfe their stats to that above eldar (after all, DE posses dark tech). He said he hadseen dev photos and the armour looked like hell spiky space marine armour so whether that reflects in teh stats i dont now.
> 
> ...


All the main rumour sources are suggesting that Dark Eldar _won't_ be released in 2009 at all, but early 2010 at the very earliest. We're fairly sure that Space Wolves will follow Imperial Guard, and there is likely a new boxed game/s (Space Hulk is mentioned) penned for 2009. But no Dark Eldar. We'll see.


----------



## tnecromancer (Feb 18, 2009)

Syph said:


> All the main rumour sources are suggesting that Dark Eldar _won't_ be released in 2009 at all, but early 2010 at the very earliest. We're fairly sure that Space Wolves will follow Imperial Guard, and there is likely a new boxed game/s (Space Hulk is mentioned) penned for 2009. But no Dark Eldar. We'll see.



Thats anoying. At present DA are vastly outclassed by all other armies. They need an update and soon. They shouldnt be too squishy, they still have their city and their worse than eldar (who lost most of their craftworlds). I want to see a waith lord (painted purple and black with dark blue blood) with cracks all over its face and tubes of poison feeding into its arms and a large, bleeding ***** grown out of its back lead onto the field to decimate a troop of necrons with a scream.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Dark Eldar don't use Wraithlords. It's against the fluff. For one they don;t grow wraithbone and two they don't use spirit stones, hence they have no way to animate the Wraithlord.


----------



## tnecromancer (Feb 18, 2009)

I know they dont but if you have read the skulldugery pleasent books then its like the white cleaver. i invisage that they capture an animated one and its spirit stone thingy (i colect DE not Eldar) and pump it full of toxins that cause it to mutate and go insane, turning on its original handelers (cause i see it not as a companion but as a beast, you cannot controle a god and its basicly what they are right?). But they weren't going to be addad anyway, its just what i want to happen, a volitile monsterous creture. DE need some kind of tank, all we have is a ravager. a walking creature would be perfect.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

there not gods but yeah,i agree


----------



## tnecromancer (Feb 18, 2009)

this is what i see. Hear me out. So the DE attack a raith troop and capture teh lord and its stone. The restrain it and return it to their home city where they pump it full of toxins, turning it black and purple (not green and white). Tubes and drips sprout from its limbs and its head area (the big white bit) is cracked and ruptured with dark blue blood spilling out. A single large spike curves out of a split in its back, causing it to hunch ober with its arms almost touching the ground. Its position denotes agony and hatred. It is then set upon its masters (the Eldar) and fights to the death (which would be sooner than a normal waith lord due to the poison) where it would explode, dousing the surronding area in toxic wast and subjecting all psykers to emence pain.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

That does sound very cool, but unfortunatly wouldn't happend within 40k. Still a cool idea though.

On the topic of the thread, those two models looked fiendishly dangerous, and I agree with Hespithe on the female matter.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Theres nothing actually wrong with the haemonculus we have already; in fact its one of the best models in the entire 40k system


----------



## overwatcher (Feb 13, 2009)

As much as I dont particularily like Dark Eldar (or portions of their fluff) they are certainly and painfully overdue for an overhaul.

I recall seeing those pictures before, and I personally am quite happy with the scupts. I wish their was some paint on them to complete the image, but regardless....good stuff. Very.

Hopefully they dont go tooooo overboard with the spikes. I find stabbing poking models to be difficult to handle and manipulate both on the table and off.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

New Raiders? And I assume new ravagers? That's a pain, just bought 3 of each. Still, they're nice enough models (enough to set my White Lion army back), and I've just got to learn how to make an effective brown to bone wet blend, and then gloss on a budget, so I suppose I can use those to practise on (6 Raiders/Ravagers cost me £20), and then improve on the new ones when they come out.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> New Raiders? And I assume new ravagers? That's a pain, just bought 3 of each. Still, they're nice enough models (enough to set my White Lion army back), and I've just got to learn how to make an effective brown to bone wet blend, and then gloss on a budget, so I suppose I can use those to practise on (6 Raiders/Ravagers cost me £20), and then improve on the new ones when they come out.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16309 Have a look at this for brown to bone.

I hope they do near as dammit all the models.


----------

